# Let's Draw! "Proud to be a Furry"



## llMeanlightll (Jun 4, 2016)

I've only been in this community for a while and I've seen that this forum is kind of...slow in a way? There's not much activities going on and so I think gathering us here together to draw our fursona in a common *'theme'* if you could say, would be fun!  Something along the line of taking a picture of your fursona being accepted or has just entered the Furry Fandom! An example would be something like this!




​*I'd love to see your fursona in this kind of portrait! Let's draw!*


----------



## Rydenan (Jun 4, 2016)

RocRabbit said:


> I've only been in this community for a while and I've seen that this forum is kind of...slow in a way?


Yeah, sadly, a little while back there was a Great Schism of sorts. The forums were closed for some reason (drama i guess). Later, the Phoenixed Forums were formed as a replacement for the FA Forum. Then the FA Forums were revived. So those who came back after the original closing are now split between two sub-communities. It sucks, because FAF used to be quite active and interesting before this all happened.


----------



## llMeanlightll (Jun 4, 2016)

Rydenan said:


> Yeah, sadly, a little while back there was a Great Schism of sorts. The forums were closed for some reason (drama i guess). Later, the Phoenixed Forums were formed as a replacement for the FA Forum. Then the FA Forums were revived. So those who came back after the original closing are now split between two sub-communities. It sucks, because FAF used to be quite active and interesting before this all happened.


Aww that's sad. Well I hope it gets better soon. I've heard a little from a friend of mine who was in the FA community for quite a long time. Now I don't think he comes on anymore :c


----------



## nerdbat (Jun 4, 2016)

i'm not really proud to be a furry. In fact, over the years I became quite cynical about the fandom


----------



## llMeanlightll (Jun 4, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> i'm not really proud to be a furry. In fact, over the years I became quite cynical about the fandom


Ah well I'm still at my peek stage, who knows I might walk down the same path as yours later on in the fandom.


----------



## Crestego (Jun 4, 2016)

Sounds like a fun idea. :3  I don't draw often and I don't really consider myself a furry, but i'll try drawing Squishy for the idea sometime! I think it'll be fun~


----------



## Kaos_Merciless (Jun 4, 2016)

*grabs a giant pencil* Let's do this!


----------

